# Buliding a run



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

You mean a run-in shelter from a pasture? For the walls, you can use either wood boards, plywood, or metal sheeting with plywood/board/rubber matting up to 4 feet on the wall to prevent the horses from punching through it from a kick. How well do the horses get along? Does one obviously push the other out of its space and is territorial? Do the two horses get along great in big and in small areas with each other? At the very least, the ceiling should be 10 feet tall for average horse or 8 for ponies. Roof can be shingles, various types of metal, etc. If the horses get along well, the run in can be as small as 12x12, but if they don't always, a 12x18 is best for two horses. You could have something like this 









Or like this, with a tack room, a stall for seperating horses at feeding time etc, and the overhang would be their run in (you wouldn't want to leave that door open to the stall as the opening is to small and if one horse got chased in there it could be easily trappped). 










Even fancier, it has a stall, a tack room, and a run in at one end.. 










This is my tiny barn (dont mind the bad picture and the mess on the wall). 










There is a 12x24 run, with an 8x12 stall that has a 2 foot overhang. Then, there is a 4x12 tiny rectangular hay/grain/tack room, and then an 8x12 tractor storage. The siding is 3/4 inch thick plywood, and the run has wood and board fencing. I don't know the height of the ceiling.. Oh, its just red on the front of it, its a brown color on the sides.

And sorry, I got carried away, I love looking at barns and run in shelters


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

We have a 20x20 car port/car shed that we built walls on three sides. It is 9ft tall at its lowest point. It was pretty cheap, and because everyone in my imediate family fails at building anything, extremely convienent. I think it was only about $1500-$2000 for the main structure(tin roof, metal frame and base. They built that part for us) and we used 4x4's buried two feet deep with concrete at every pole, and inbetween each. Then we used maybe $500 of lumber to build up the walls. I will try and get a picture later.

It maybe cost $2500-$2800 if you include screws, concrete, gas(we had undershot the amount of wood needed) etc.. We get some crazy storms here, so we wanted to make sure that sucker was staying put lol.

I am sure you could close in a section for tack room, or a stall. The floors are dirt, but I go out there and clean in every week so it isn't too dirty. It easily houses our two horses, 12hh pony, and 10.2hh pony when it is hot/rainy.


----------



## MyJumper (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you, we don't currently have any horses, but we want to get some and are resreaching what we would need.

Yeah it would be in their pasture.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My first structure was 12 x 16 and provided enough room for a 16.1hh and at 14.2hh. It is set on ties. the 16' ran nw, to block the prevailing winter winds. One half of the south end was covered in and heavy tarping placed over the opening. This made it quite dark and few flies entered. The tarps touched the ground plus a few inches. When I added 16x16 on to it's south end it was very roomy for two horses and often there would be 3 in there with one in the back. I later put a 12 x 16' hay shed on the south side of that which holds about a hundred bales. Everything was on rr ties. Clay, sand mix on the floor in the barn then plastic with a wood floor under the shed.


----------

